

Ask HN: Compensation at startups? - gawker

Hi all,<p>I see there are quite a few openings at startups available in the States. I would love to work for a startup (eventually I'd like to roll my own too) but I'm in sort of a financial situation.<p>I'm currently the sole breadwinner for my family (my dad was laid off and I'm helping out around the house). I'm wondering what's the compensation like for startups and if it's technically feasible for me to move out to the States while still being able to provide for my family. It is sometimes frustrating to only consider big corporations that pay you well off to begin with so I'm looking into making everything all work out.
======
thewordpainter
if you're a rockstar developer and need a sufficient salary, my best
recommendation would be to follow the money.

use <http://crunchbase.com> to find out some of the latest deals and how much
the companies received in financing.

if you want to make some 'good' money while working at a startup, i'd make
sure to pursue the companies that have received a Series A at the very least.

last tip...i know quora has a running list of some of the best opportunities
in each of the big tech hubs.

hope that helps!

~~~
gawker
That's a good idea. Thanks! I'm curious at what the usual pay is like though -
do startups really try to compensate you with more options/equity than with
salary?

